#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  All about Ransomware - What Is It and How It Works

## Bhavya

Probably you are wondering what all the ransomware fuss is about? You may have heard about it at your workplace or read about it on the internet. Well, if you are interested to learn more about ransomware then you have come to the right place. Continue your reading to learn more about ransomware.




*What is ransomware virus?*

*Ransomware* is a kind of malware virus from *cryptovirology* that stops targeted users from get into their own system or private documents/files and demand them for ransom payment to regain their access. This ransomware was developed in the 1980s and that time payment was to be sent through snail mail. Nowadays ransomware authors demand payment be sent through credit card or cryptocurrency.


*How does ransomware get on your computer?*

Usually, ransomware spreads through* phishing emails* that have nasty attachments or via drive-by downloading. Normally drive-by downloading happens when a user accidentally get into a ransomware affected site, where the ransomware malware is automatically downloaded and installed in the system without the user's knowledge. Crypto ransomware encrypts files that can spread through social media or web-based messaging applications.Also, there is an observation that vulnerable Web servers have been exploited as an entry point for ransomware malware to gain access to an organization’s network.


*What are the different types of ransomware?*

There are two major types of ransomware - *Locker ransomware* and *Crypto ransomware*. Locker ransomware locks full access to the computer or device. Crypto ransomware prevents the user from accessing files and data in the system. These blocking actions usually happen through encryption.


*Can you remove ransomware from your system?*

Yes, there are possible ways to remove many ransomware malware without losing any of your important data or files. But it's a bit difficult to remove *encrypting ransomware* because usually encrypting ransomware encrypts and locks your personal data/files until you pay up the amount they are demanding from you. This article will help you to find out the ways to remove the ransomware from your system: https://bit.ly/2WWJfJn


*Guys, hope this post help you to clear your doubts about ransomware. If you have any questions regarding ransomware, feel free to ask them here!*

----------

